# The south will rise again! South wants secession.



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

...Or so some would think. So I have been hearing a lot about these partitions to leave the us just like the civil war back a while ago. Over 22 states have signed- and by states I mean a few thousand in each state. Lets address this, why secede? Like what is the fucking point? Honestly I am at a loss as to why people think this is a good idea. What can it accomplish? I only see just a bunch of ignorant mouth breathers yelling and foaming at the mouth but I cant help but wonder if this will get any more pull than it already has.

check it

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/national_world&id=8883599
Citizens in over 30 states petition for secession from United States
Petition for Texas to secede from US reaches threshold for White ...



Oh usa- you so cray cray



Side note, if the south indeed does rise again, I am taking my rightful place as president of the confederacy as Jefferson Davis is my back and back whatever grandad. Everyone must own at least one lizard, one medieval weapon (DC), pajama days are mandatory, if you are hispanic you MUST wear a sombrero every 3 thursday, if you are white you are not allowed to turn orange, pants on youth must not show underwear and finally- fried food is the national food now. My dog will be my vice president, my lizard will be war defense, and my bird will be my PR agent as he wont ever shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2012)

So people are still butthurt over the election? Wow..

I want to own Virginia and change it to be more fun. Anyone want to be part of my council?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2012)

I just want to see the Confederate flag flying for some reason because I think it's much prettier than the stars-n-stripes and it'd make a great view for those of us on my side of the pond.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I just want to see the Confederate flag flying for some reason because I think it's much prettier than the stars-n-stripes and it'd make a great view for those of us on my side of the pond.




wanna be on board with my lizurd and be in my war room :3C


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 13, 2012)

Honestly I think that's just stupid, nothing will get accomplished and it's just pointless. It's just like Scotland trying to gain independence.

On another note, call me crazy, but I agree with a lot of your policies. 
All those in favor in of having DD as the president say Aye!


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 13, 2012)

Even if they did secede we all know that the northern aggressors would start a war.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 13, 2012)

This isn't uncommon. There were spikes requests for secession in 2004 as well as 2009 I think. It's not going to happen because they'll need at least 25,000 in order to warrant a response from the White House.

And the response will probably be "FUCK YOU"


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

The ironic thing is that the rest of the south should be begging and pleading texas to stay a part of the usa-
1)Cause we entered the usa of our own volition, meaning that if our state government was actually serious, and not just throwing it's millionth hissy fit, we could legally leave.
2)If we were to leave then the biggest republican state would have left.  Meaning that the republican party would get their asses kicked every single election.
3)If we were to leave not only would it spell doom for the republican party, but then the usa would become almost a single party government.

Also it won't happen cause-
1)When bush got re-elected people were claiming they were going to move to canada, now people are claiming they are going to move to canada with Obama's election and most likely very few people are going to actually do it.
2)Texas has had multiple oppurtunities to leave.  If Texas didn't secede during the civil rights movement what makes them think they're going to leave just cause someone got re-elected.
3)If the south were to secede then the usa would order all the soldiers and weaponry to leave the south.  If the south refused to give the usa their tanks the usa would declare war on them.
4)Texas is full of hot air.
5)Texas is full of hot air.
6)Texas is full of hot air.
7)Texas is full of hot air.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The ironic thing is that the rest of the south should be begging and pleading texas to stay a part of the usa-
> 1)Cause we entered the usa of our own volition, meaning that if our state government was actually serious, and not just throwing it's millionth hissy fit, we could legally leave.
> 2)If we were to leave then the biggest republican state would have left.  Meaning that the republican party would get their asses kicked every single election.
> 3)If we were to leave not only would it spell doom for the republican party, but then the usa would become almost a single party government.
> ...




replace texas with CF and this is all i can see- as far as military goes, no one would be stupid enough to attack the south where almost everyone and their dog has a gun and is trained in the woods at least every season. If the south leaves the north wouldnt be stupid enough to attack for tanks. Honestly man. Honestly.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 13, 2012)

And northerners don't have guns?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> as far as military goes, no one would be stupid enough to attack the south where almost everyone and their dog has a gun and is trained in the woods at least every season. If the south leaves the north wouldnt be stupid enough to attack for tanks. Honestly man. Honestly.


We were stupid enough to start a war with Afghanastan.
Also I highly doubt the usa would just ignore a massive portion of our armed forces going awol.

"Mr Obama, the south just seceded and took a fourth of our military forces and hundreds of billions dollars worth of military equipment"
"Did you ask them nicely for them to give it back?"


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

Aleu said:


> And northerners don't have guns?




Not saying they dont but look at it realistically, the south has far more hunting land and those who hunt. When I think of the north all that comes to mind are cities. Not saying that some do hunt up there but I dont think they do like the south does.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 13, 2012)

And the North will slap you down again!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> And the North will slap you down again!




Because when they rape, pillage, and burn whole cities down we will just roll right over again. Cool.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> wanna be on board with my lizurd and be in my war room :3C



war room is best room c:

Though when war room is in use, you don't wanna be outside.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Because when they rape, pillage, and burn whole cities down we will just roll right over again. Cool.


Let me rephrase this.  If the south was seceding and your husband got orders to relocate or be labelled as a traitor which would he chose?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Let me rephrase this.  If the south was seceding and your husband got orders to relocate or be labelled as a traitor which would he chose?




Him? Honestly he says fuck the us, he really only does it for the job because there isnt anything else out there. He hates the us because they basically just circle jerk and never do anything worth a damn. In all honesty he would probably want us to move to outlands of alaska or canada. That's just him though.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 13, 2012)

If the South is going to secede then I want the hell out even more. Fuck the south and their bass-ackwards crap. The US would probably be better off anyway.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear America,

Please round up all your retards and throw them into the Pacific.

Yours,

The rest of the world.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The ironic thing is that the rest of the south should be begging and pleading texas to stay a part of the usa-
> 1)Cause we entered the usa of our own volition, meaning that if our state government was actually serious, and not just throwing it's millionth hissy fit, we could legally leave.
> 2)If we were to leave then the biggest republican state would have left.  Meaning that the republican party would get their asses kicked every single election.
> 3)If we were to leave not only would it spell doom for the republican party, but then the usa would become almost a single party government.
> ...



We were not properly added to the Union, this is true, and, honestly, just for what land and resources and FUCKING NASA that we have (I mean, ... Whether we could keep that shit, questionable), I think we'd have the best odds at actually being a god damn half-assed successful country but that's just some estimation I threw out of my ass five minutes ago without really thinking about it.  

But Perry or some other son of a bitch made it so that we can't actually use that "We were annexed, we can leave," thing anymore.  
On the other hand there's all this hot air about whether THAT is valid.  I will have to find exactly what I'm talking about but I'm going to wager money that some political derpbag patched up that little loophole.

The last time we bowed out we got reamed up the ass for it, but in terms of infrastructure we were essentially a third world country so ... It's not like the fight was fuckin' fair.  Then they gave us Edmund J. motherfucking Davis and curbstomped the hell out of us even more.  Seriously, for a laugh, read our Constitution.  IT'S_ AWFUL._  You know those moments where you read disclaimers and instructions and see insane shit that makes you ask, "WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED THAT THAT IS IN THERE?" Yeah, yeah, that for about 200 pages. 

Also, Aleu, not to start a pompous internets fight but what the hell is wrong with the South?

*ETA:* Oh, I'm sorry, you live in FLORIDA. 

_*HA HA HA *_


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh man I heard about this crazy shit, all I can say is that it's pretty damn hilarious. 

I honeslty don't understand how US politics work, so all I can do is sit back and watch knowing that nothing will be accomplished here (do it European style, terrorize innocent people and blow shit up.... works most of the time)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Oh man I heard about this crazy shit, all I can say is that it's pretty damn hilarious.
> 
> I honeslty don't understand how US politics work


American politics in a nutshell-
Get nothing done, then blame the opposing party for why nothing gets done and when your political candidate loses threaten to leave the country or in the case of states threaten to secede.
In the end nothing gets done.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> *ETA:* Oh, I'm sorry, you live in FLORIDA.
> 
> _*HA HA HA *_




Florida is like new cuba- more crazy shit happens in Florida than any other state that I have ever seen on the news.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 13, 2012)

.... I thought the law/constitution/whatever was amended to remove the option of secession. :/

As far as I'm aware, they're petitioning for something no state (except maybe Texas) can do. >_>


----------



## Aleu (Nov 13, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Also, Aleu, not to start a pompous internets fight but what the hell is wrong with the South?
> 
> *ETA:* Oh, I'm sorry, you live in FLORIDA.
> 
> _*HA HA HA *_



What the hell isn't wrong with the South? Seriously, I don't see why people keep praising it. Everything from the attitude to the god-awful accents I hate.


----------



## Makarov (Nov 13, 2012)

Just to point out that it isn't just Southern States (as much as people love to hate on them). New York, New Jersey, Illinois, Oregon, Michigan, and a few others thus far also have petitions...


----------



## Aleu (Nov 13, 2012)

Makarov said:


> Just to point out that it isn't just Southern States (as much as people love to hate on them). New York, New Jersey, Illinois, Oregon, Michigan, and a few others thus far also have petitions...



So much for UNITED States. :u


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

Saiko said:


> As far as I'm aware, they're petitioning for something no state (except maybe Texas) can do. >_>


Pretty much.  Texas is the only state that can legally leave.

As for the topic of "the south will have guns 'n a military" the most realistic scenario is that way beforehand the president would give orders to move our armed forces out of the southern states well beforehand any serious talks of secession began.  As well as give orders for our troops to move out long before.  They would probably also dismantle any nukes in the south and take them as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it wierd that I like strong southern accents?

I mean as a britfag, it's something we only ever hear in the movies and when we see it in the flesh, it's just amazing and otherworldly.


----------



## Makarov (Nov 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much.  Texas is the only state that can legally leave.




Its also illegal to own pot. My point being there is a difference between it being legal/illegal and what happens/is enforced.

Also this is nothing new or old. There were secessionist movements before the Civil War (which is incorrectly named), and since. The Sioux have been trying to do this for decades . Also fun fact Scotland is voting to break away from GB in 2014 IIRC, and they might actually have the votes to do it. Same with Quebec...


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aleu said:


> And northerners don't have guns?





dinosaurdammit said:


> Not saying they dont but look at it realistically, the south has far more hunting land and those who hunt. When I think of the north all that comes to mind are cities. Not saying that some do hunt up there but I dont think they do like the south does.



Ever been to Michigan lol


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 13, 2012)

RUN RUN away


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 13, 2012)

Good.

Then we can invade them for their oil.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 13, 2012)

Aleu said:


> What the hell isn't wrong with the South? Seriously, I don't see why people keep praising it. Everything from the attitude to the god-awful accents I hate.



Now what's wrong with our attitude? There's a diversity of attitudes all over the country. I highly doubt we have the highest percentage of shitty attitudes. Now, there's plenty of shitty people here just like anywhere else. It's all a matter of who you run across. I love the fact that I was raised in the south. Those people who are instilled with a sense of respect, duty and kindness may be a fleeting aspect but you just can't beet that REAL southern hospitality, which is just a southerners way of describing human kindness. It still exists but now you have to look harder for it.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

Aleu said:


> What the hell isn't wrong with the South? Seriously, I don't see why people keep praising it. Everything from the attitude to the god-awful accents I hate.



Are you fucking kidding me?

Do you like, not EAT? Or wear CLOTHES? Or use the fucking INTERNET?  Watch TV, maybe? Have a bank account? Drive a car or ride a bus?  USE FUCKING PLASTIC? 

If you'd like to divorce yourself from Mercedes-Benz, Hyundai, BMW, Toyota, anything by General Motors, Nissan, or Volkswagen, that's fine since there are other cars and theyre all totally made in detroit and china right? Right, totally.

Besides, technology, not like, important, because they like, don't need NASA anymore, right?  Or all of those military bases, fuck it, we don't need anything the South and its backwards ways can offer.  We don't need anything the South gave us, the South is backwards. I don't know what the hell NASA and STRATFOR are doing here. 


I don't have any pets and I never get sick or eat food or need medicine.  The US would be better off without oh, all of its veterinarian schools worth a god damn.  I mean, state of the art research facilities, the largest research park in the world, some of the best hospitals on the continent people fly across the glove for, ehhh fuck those.  We can go to the other states for their almost-as-good stuff, right? 

Besides all my food is from like Mexico and India and China and out of the country anyway, right?   Totally!  Besides, even if it isn't, I can go to Iowa and South Dakota for all of my corn produ...Oh wait that's all feed corn and I can't eat it. Whatever, whatever, I'll just pay even more for food and clothes brought in from overseas since I just got rid of uh, my corn, my cotton, my tobacco, all my wheat -- Fuck, I didn't like staple foods like fucking rice and flour and shit anyway. 

Just as a perk, not necessary, I don't like coca-cola at all, and I don't eat blue bell icecream, so, you know, the South can go fuck itself.  

And when I get bored, everything that has to do with entertainment is made in New York and California, right? Yeah! Of course!  They don't outsource to Texas, right?  The industry is ripe in California and New York! I don't know WHY people are moving away from those states in droves to come to Texas!  Even if they do I never liked video games or TV, anyway.  TimeWarner and such can just outsource even more and kill half of another industry.   


I understand that if the south weren't part of the picture the north would not just let us HAVE all its resources but the point I'm trying to make is that the people that maintain all of the above are "backwards southerners", so, fucking, stop eating, stop driving, get off of the Internet, close your bank account, don't wear anything, and then you can tell me that the South is awful... Using smoke signals or homing pigeons or something, I guess, because you don't like the technology we are responsible for.  Also stop watching TV, playing video games, don't ever think of calling a wrecker service or getting a pet you don't intend to keep alive, don't drink coca-cola anymore, don't ever go to a heart hospital again, don't text, don't use GPS, don't anything. 

Washington, Jefferson, Madison,  -- I don't need these guys, they were fuckers, right, even though they are responsible for the entire Unted States?  They're from Virginia, fuck Virginia, those backwards bastards. 

Monroe and Jackson can shove it too, so can Tyler and Polk and Johnson and Woodrow Wilson, and Abraham Lincoln, that fuckin' Kentucky bastard.

I, for one, love everything about the Southern attitude, so, allow me to indulge in things I don't say to people on account of how very Southern they are:

I Bless your heart.
II I'd rather listen to a calf caught in a guard wire 
III You're dumber than  
  A. hammered horseshit
  B. a wet sack of dog shit 
  C. a turkey in the rain
  D. A football bat
  E. A basketball glove


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> :3C




Hug me you wonderful fool


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

I...
Am so sorry, Dinosaurdammit, I completely forgot to get those deer skeletons to you. 
I went out there yesterday looking for some agarita berries and I found that I had so many little geckos I probably should get a fucking ag exemption for them

*hugs you*

ETA - 
Look, Aleu, I'm sorry you're from Florida, which is like, the New Jersey of the South, bless your heart.  Florida really does suck to live in, even though it has some redeeming qualities, but hey, at least Florida wasn't* our* fault.  You can blame your precious Henry Flagler from New York for that shit.  

If you don't believe me that you would be devastated without benefit from the south you could look it up for yourself and try to learn on your own, but unfortunately you don't seem to be a fan of major networks like CNN, TNT, or the Weather Channel, so, uh, getting information might be a little cumbersome. I mean I guess you could google it, but google outsources to Texas... are you sure you want to still use Google?  I mean we *is* a bunch of backwards fucks. 

I'd offer for you to leave the South but unfortunately you don't like having your oil refined so I'm looking for a horse and buggy that will take you up north.  Since your car disgusts you with its dirty southern plastic fracked in New Mexico and refined in Texas, you will love to know you won't have to use oil-based plastic products anymore because we figured out how to make plastic out of corn by-products.  I hope you don't mind that it was Texas A&M who led that effort, since we ain't the brightest star in the sky, you know.  If that bothers you still I can put you on a plane, if you don't mind stopping in Austin, Houston, or DFW, or Georgia.

Are you getting any of this information?  You kind of ruled out everything NASA ever gave you so I'm not sure you can get on the Internet.

Anyway, you don't have to LIKE the south, but don't be an ignoramus about how much you depend on it.  You can go ahead and dissociate yourself from companies, providers and producers from the South and find plenty of very solid, Northern alternatives so long as you don't mind them being represented by Fulbright & Jaworski.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

High treason, as before. This time around, they have the military advantage.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

It takes a lot of immaturity to go, "The election didn't go my way? _Secession!_"

Also I know a guy who started a petition to secede from the US... for Maryland and District of Columbia. It's more than a little sarcastic. (Also some of the people signing the petitions are other states who want those states out)

In other news, straight from the office of Rick Perry:
"_Gov. Perry believes in the greatness of our Union and nothing should be done to change it.â€‹"_


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

Governor Perry is a poop head

I kind of do want us to secede to see if we can't pull it off.  That's not a responsible opinion at all but, it'd be kind of awesome to try just to see if we can, haha.   Like, put trade tariffs on everything we ship out currently, raise our taxes some, and just, fuckin', ride as long as we can.  Months?  C'mon, we could last a few months.  Right?

On the subject of the South
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zlMJBI4FGU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sKhScy7E_aI


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 13, 2012)

Aleu said:


> So much for UNITED States. :u



Some much for THESE United States. (le fix) Secession is a right, don't let that fascist tyrant Lincoln tell you otherwise.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

"Oh mah gawd that ****skin done got e-lected agin! Water we gon' do now without our rats ta' shewt errything that looks at us crosswise?!"


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you HipsterCoyote for the lively demonstration of what Aleu meant when she spoke of "the attitude"

Gotta love the politics behind it: So, our old guy f***ed the economy, got us in unnecessary wars and ruined our reputation (correct me if the USA had a shitty reputation before Bush), when the others got the election we cock-blocked everything we could, so does our new guy spouting the same "no tax on rich!!!!11111oneeleven" stuff as the old guy get the votes? NO?! THOSE EVIL COMMUNISTS MUST HAVE CHEATED! Can't find evidence for fraud? Uhm... Let's secede!  
But seeing the south secede could be interesting (mainly seeing the "united" states shooting themselves in the foot by breaking into two country's).


----------



## Aetius (Nov 13, 2012)

These petitions really have no legitimacy whatsoever. Hell, look what other petitions happen to be on the same webpage.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> If Texas does manage to secede, I'll bet money that the other 50 states will invade for the oil.  Besides if America does lose Texas, they'll still have Puerto Rico coming in, that way it's still fifty states; so nothing was lost. :V
> 
> Anyway, if any state actually does secede; 9/10 chance that we would recognize them as a sovereign nation.


And then make them wish they hadn't


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

Aetius said:


> These petitions really have no legitimacy whatsoever. Hell, look what other petitions happen to be on the same webpage.




https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/

maybe not but they arnt on some random site


----------



## Aetius (Nov 13, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/
> 
> maybe not but they arnt on some random site



Duncan Tussel has a higher chance of being Emperor of the Earth than any state seceding :V


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2012)

Makarov said:


> Its also illegal to own pot. My point being there is a difference between it being legal/illegal and what happens/is enforced.
> 
> Also this is nothing new or old. There were secessionist movements before the Civil War (which is incorrectly named), and since. The Sioux have been trying to do this for decades . Also fun fact Scotland is voting to break away from GB in 2014 IIRC, and they might actually have the votes to do it. Same with Quebec...



I think secession is technically covered by the Constitution under states' rights, but I'm not entirely sure. But the way it's dispersed would make it hard for them to even function on their own probably.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

Willow said:


> I think secession is technically covered by the Constitution under states' rights, but I'm not entirely sure. But the way it's dispersed would make it hard for them to even function on their own probably.


Which was also written before we had stuff like interstate highways and enormous swaths of Federal land. States can't secede because there is so much Federal land, and many of them would have really high debts to pay off, essentially buying the land back.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2012)

[yt]QxP442T-aZ0[/yt]


----------



## Gryphoneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Willow said:


> I think secession is technically covered by the Constitution under states' rights, but I'm not entirely sure. But the way it's dispersed would make it hard for them to even function on their own probably.


The United States Supreme Court ruled unilateral secession unconstitutional in Texas v. White.

I wouldn't worry about Texas so much and take a look at Alaska instead.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 13, 2012)

Toboe Moonclaw said:


> Thank you HipsterCoyote for the lively demonstration of what Aleu meant when she spoke of "the attitude"













Toboe Moonclaw said:


> : So, our old guy f***ed the economy, got us in unnecessary wars and  ruined our reputation (correct me if the USA had a shitty reputation  before Bush)



*Clinton:*
- BOMBING YUGOSLAVIA 
- Fucking with the ABM treaty
- Continuing sanctions and killing over a million Iraqis
- BOMBING Sudan
- UNSCOM
- Violated the War Powers Act
- Sat on his ass with Jean-Bertrand Aristide 
- Opening up our petroleum reserve to look good lulululu

*H.W. Bush: *
- Sat on his ass with Kuwait
- Invaded Panama
- Wasn't prudent 

*Reagan: *
- OH MY GOD NATIONAL DEBT OF FLJAS;FLKJSDL;FKAF
- Allowed Israel to be invaded, got us in all that mess
- Iran-Contra
- Angola

*Carter:*
- Existed
*
Ford: *
- Just ask someone from Indonesia  

*Nixon:*
- Vietnam
- CAMBODIA
- Not a crook

*Johnson: *
- Vietnam
- Dominican Republic
- Got all up in MLK's bidness
- Go ask Brazil 

*Eisenhower:*
- Ask someone from Indonesia
- Got all up in Iran's shit and dropped the CIA controlled Shah in the mix 
- Fucked around in Guatemala and put Castillo Armas in there 

* Truman: *
- I SEEM TO REMEMBER SOMETHING ABOUT DROPPING A HYDROGEN BOMB OR TWO ON JAPAN

I could take you all the way down the horrifying road of hilarious dickmoves in Presidential history all the way to and beyond the Trail of Tears, but we've been magnificent assholes from the *start,  *be fair now.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 13, 2012)

This won't come to fruition. A politician is one who sits and thinks... mostly sits. Nothing will get done. They'll just keep playing the blame game, making hollow threats, and generally wasting absurd amounts of time and money.
I'd really rather not see secession occur, so I may be biased in thinking it won't happen (but let's be real, this is the third time it's been brought up. It ain't gonna happen). I live in the South... the Deep South. The Confederate flag is a symbol of my heritage, not a set of morally bass-akwards ideals. Big trucks, bass boats, and church are part of my everyday life. I devour fried food by the truckload, and my arteries are so backed up, I probably won't see 30. But dangit, I'm an *AMERICAN!* This country sucks, but it's still my country. We can dig ourselves out of this mess if we stop getting butthurt over every little thing and start working as one nation. That's America. Coming together from all different backgrounds and walks of life, accepting each other despite our differences, and contributing what we have to become, out of many, one.

But that's my rant on the whole thing. Long story short, it's one big load.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not sure how this would accomplish anything good and I see this as nothing more than a post-election tantrum.


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 13, 2012)

This won't happen. Just a few nutters that think their petitions will actually matter. It won't.  Things would have to get much worse for states to actually leave, so 10 years away at the earliest.

No Texas does not have any more right to leave the union than any other state. No Texas is not special.  The "texas is able to secede" thing is as much BS as the "texas is the only state ale to fly its flag equal with the US flag and all the others have to fly lower". both are wrong. 

Texas fag: http://www.snopes.com/history/american/texasflag.asp
texas secesson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_v._White

If it ever DID happen, it would not be just the south, but liekly most of the midwest leaving too. 

People who think history woudl repeat itself and the north would win again are also forgetting some things about the south now. This ain't the 1860's. Even that was a hard fight that lasted almost 5 years. It woudl depend more on WHY states are leaving. If the US is so bankrupt it cannot afford  to pay soldiers, do you really think they are going to fight? There is also no massive moral issue right now that one coudl wield against the south. We dont have slavery. So how could one morally justify it?  Especially if its because of bankruptcy or economic crisis.

Also nice to see the southern hating bigots coming out in these threads. Fuck off with your illogical hatred. The south isn't perfect, but its not really worse than other parts of the nation either.

Bottom line: won't happen, and i say it as a southerner. Only if things get much worse will it have a possibility of happening, so don't hold your breath on it happening.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Nov 13, 2012)

We all know that no state is going to actually secede.  All this shows is just how torn our country is, which is disturbing.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Nov 13, 2012)

I fuckin love being in the south. Yea buddy. I tell y'all what, it's funner, try it. Actually, I'm so proud to be southern, I have not one, but two Confederate flags in my front yard. Just so everyone knows how much I love it. My truck has one painted on the tailgate. I got one in my room. I got one in the barn. But yes, I do love livin in the south. 

I saw the tittle and was like "Hell ya bout time some one else started to believe it!". But then I read, and I was like "Oh, well now". But the mexican idea I did like the most.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a reservation for a nuclear bomb shelter because, a second civil war is most likely going to be one that the US government, being sore losers, end up turning all the seceding states into a inhospitable nuclear wasteland. But at least we'll see the power of our modern nuclear arsenal and the south will go out with a bang!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Does anyone have a reservation for a nuclear bomb shelter because, a second civil war is most likely going to be one that the US government, being sore losers, end up turning all the seceding states into a inhospitable nuclear wasteland. But at least we'll see the power of our modern nuclear arsenal and the south will go out with a bang!




because the north would totally throw nukes close to its own soil and ruin the rich farmland that the south uses to feed the north- yup total sense


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 13, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Does anyone have a reservation for a nuclear bomb shelter because, a second civil war is most likely going to be one that the US government, being sore losers, end up turning all the seceding states into a inhospitable nuclear wasteland. But at least we'll see the power of our modern nuclear arsenal and the south will go out with a bang!



As I stated before, if the south felt compelled to secede, so would the midwest. Considering that much of americans land based nuclear arsenal is in blood red states like wyoming, kansas, nebraska. north and south dakota etc. I dont think  it would be only one side having nukes. That and the US would instantly lose any support they might have from people in the seceding areas, not to mention the international community, who would both see the US as murdering people it still claims are its citizens with nuclear weapons. The fallout would affect the whole US so it woudl not be just the seceding areas that were affected.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Does anyone have a reservation for a nuclear bomb shelter because, a second civil war is most likely going to be one that the US government, being sore losers, end up turning all the seceding states into a inhospitable nuclear wasteland. But at least we'll see the power of our modern nuclear arsenal and the south will go out with a bang!


 I seriously doubt this will play out like that family guy episode.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 13, 2012)

That's OK, if the south leaves they'll run themselves into the ground (or be invaded by Mexico if the world goes 100% shits and giggles) within a year and the North will come in and pick up the pieces. Of course it'll never actually happen, but if it did that's about how it'd go down.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2012)

CodArk2 said:


> It woudl depend more on WHY states are leaving. If the US is so bankrupt it cannot afford  to pay soldiers, do you really think they are going to fight?


 If the US is "so bankrupt" it cannot even pay its military, you have bigger issues than the states seceding. Like the fact that _the entire global economy has likely collapsed entirely_, and that _you'd be lucky if you weren't living in *Mad Max*-style warfare_.



CodArk2 said:


> There is also no massive moral issue right now that one coudl wield against the south.


 Er, racism is still quite strong in "the south", as is anti-homosexual sentiment.



CodArk2 said:


> Especially if its because of bankruptcy or economic crisis.


 Again, if there's an economic crisis bad enough for states to secede, that's probably such a minor concern that "By the way, we aren't part of the US any more" won't matter. "Are the Raiders back again?", however, _will_.



CodArk2 said:


> Also nice to see the southern hating bigots coming out in these threads. Fuck off with your illogical hatred. The south isn't perfect, but its not really worse than other parts of the nation either.


 Considering a vast portion of it believe the South won the Civil War, there's been quite a few attempted Education "Reforms" that praise groups like the KKK and speak out against Civil Rights movement, and in a number of states roughly one-in-three to one-in-two people think interracial marriage should be banned again... Er, yes, it is a wee bit worse off. At least on social issues (economically is something else altogether).


----------



## Ramses (Nov 13, 2012)

It'll never happen.

Some people are just venting their anger and frustration. (And instead of saying "let's work things out" they're saying "fuck you, I'm leaving" - which isn't going to help anyone or anything. Sigh.


----------



## thoron (Nov 13, 2012)

The south is more or less acting like a spoiled brat because Obama won, its much like a kid threating to run away from home because it didn't get the toy it wanted.


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Attaman said:


> If the US is "so bankrupt" it cannot even pay its military, you have bigger issues than the states seceding. Like the fact that _the entire global economy has likely collapsed entirely_, and that _you'd be lucky if you weren't living in *Mad Max*-style warfare_.



Well economic collapse is only one part of why there could be a split, that was an example. Some type of law  that most of the Southern states disagreed with would be another.



Attaman said:


> Er, racism is still quite strong in "the south", as is anti-homosexual sentiment..



Racism and homophobic sentiment are not exclusive to the south, nor is it really even the worst place to find either one. Its more a stereotype than reality for the racism, and the homophobia thing is everywhere.




Attaman said:


> Considering a vast portion of it believe the South won the Civil War, there's been quite a few attempted Education "Reforms" that praise groups like the KKK and speak out against Civil Rights movement, and in a number of states roughly one-in-three to one-in-two people think interracial marriage should be banned again... Er, yes, it is a wee bit worse off. At least on social issues (economically is something else altogether).



I dunno where you are getting your statistics form, but they are bullshit. No one in the south thinks we won the civil war, in fact much of the bitterness is over the fact we didn't win it.  Never in my lifetime have I heard of any changes to education that would involve praising the KKK or downplaying the civil rights movement. I am also pretty much certain you pulled the figures on interracial marriage out of your ass, nowhere in the south has half the people against it. The only people I have ever heard against interracial marriages were usually seniors, like in their 70s.

The idea all southerners are racist is based more on scenes from the 60s than anything that is actually happening in the south today.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

thoron said:


> The south is more or less acting like a spoiled brat because Obama won, its much like a kid threating to run away from home because it didn't get the toy it wanted.


Aw Hell, I got a big black lump of Leftist coal this year too


----------



## Bliss (Nov 13, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Do you like, not EAT? Or wear CLOTHES? Or  use the fucking INTERNET?  Watch TV, maybe? Have a bank account? Drive a  car or ride a bus?  USE FUCKING PLASTIC?


You have opened my eyes to how, for Northeners and peoples beyond, this modern lifestyle and every last one of its amenities only exist by the grace of GOD, CONFEDERATE FLAG and, most of all, THE SOUTH.

Thank you, Jesusland!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> You have opened my eyes to how, for Northeners and peoples beyond, this modern lifestyle and every last one of its amenities only exist by the grace of GOD, CONFEDERATE FLAG and, most of all, THE SOUTH.
> 
> Thank you, Jesusland!


Heil Jesus! Heil Jesus! Heil Jesus!

What he neglects to mention is the only reason the South has all of the important shiny stuff like NASA launch sites is because the ebil oppressive 
Northern Aggressor Government found those particular locations ideal for such projects.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Aw Hell, I got a big black lump of Leftist coal this year too


I get coal every year.

But in all seriousness rather than actually realize they've alienated pretty much anyone that isn't Caucasian male they're throwing this fit cause "democracy is ded, obama got re-elected therefore democracy is dead even though he won fairly.  The only option left for real america is to secede".  I give it a month at most before all this talk of secession dies off.


----------



## Riese (Nov 14, 2012)

BrodyCoyote said:


> Which was also written before we had stuff like interstate highways and enormous swaths of Federal land. States can't secede because there is so much Federal land, and many of them would have really high debts to pay off, essentially buying the land back.



Don't forget about all of those student loans floating about, can't forget to collect that before they let you go.


----------



## Riese (Nov 14, 2012)

Now, I didn't have time to read all 3 pages of posts, so perhaps it has been covered. I briefly looked for a quick summation of events leading up to things such as states seeking soveirgnty, while this lacks all the pretty charts and graphs it will do: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2012-11-13/summing-it-all

On a side note, having states secede would be a very messy business and I am not for it. The road to success does not include the breaking up of the Union (yet).

~Râ™¥


----------



## Anubite (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope the succeeding states like not having federal funding and an economy. Though I highly doubt this will happen as there is no reason to do such a ridiculous thing. Also, yea, it shows how split we are.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 14, 2012)

CodArk2 said:


> I dunno where you are getting your statistics form, but they are bullshit.


 Well, just to go off threads I've made on here, there's the surprise military lessons on total war versus Islam, greater majority if Mississippi citizens thinking interracial marriage should be illegal than legal (Lobar thread), a few southern states' rather upset that they lost the Civil War (apologies for misremembering whether it was believing that they won or that it ended outside their favor), etcetera.



CodArk2 said:


> Never in my lifetime have I heard of any changes to education that would involve praising the KKK or downplaying the civil rights movement.


 Look up some of the stuff proposed by Texans (_ranking_ Texans) in regard to changing academic curriculum. There have also been pushes to play back up the fear of Communism again (Rawr China?) and saying that Slavery wasn't entirely bad.



CodArk2 said:


> The idea all southerners are racist is based more on scenes from the 60s than anything that is actually happening in the south today.


Or from 2011 polls.


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Attaman said:


> stuff



I tend to take anything posted about the south on FAF with a grain of salt. I can say most southerners are a certain way because I am from the south, have lived in several southern states,and still live in one. 

The interracial marriage thing has not really been an issue in any state I lived in/ The only people that said anything about it were over 60 years old.

Texas HAS said some stupid shit in their education stuff, notably about creationism (which failed by the way). Racism, not so much. I also saw no "fear of communism" but ist was a bad thing and was taught as a bad thing. Slavery is taught as all bad, in fact here we tend to voerdo it to be honest, like comparing it to the holocaust, which was arguably worse.

The last data I looked at on interracial marriage said it was something like 24 percent of alabamans were against interracial marriage. No where near one in two or one in three. And that was the worst state, all the other southern states are lower. The south is a wider area than Alabama and Mississippi, i am a southerner and i am from Arkansas and live in texas. I have never heard anyone call for a law against interracial marriage anywhere in the south, and I am a southerner.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 14, 2012)

Attaman said:


> ... greater majority if Mississippi citizens thinking interracial marriage should be illegal than legal (Lobar thread) ...





CodArk2 said:


> The interracial marriage thing has not really been an issue in any state I lived in/ The only people that said anything about it were over 60 years old.


According to the poll the second most anti-miscegenation age group after 'older than 65', of whom _56 per cent_ oppose interracial marriage, is '18 to 29', of whom _54 per cent_ oppose aforementioned.


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> According to the poll the second most anti-miscegenation age group after 'older than 65', of whom _56 per cent_ oppose interracial marriage, is '18 to 29', of whom _54 per cent_ oppose aforementioned.



You guys seem to put too much stock into polls. 

http://www.gallup.com/poll/149390/Record-High-Approve-Black-White-Marriages.aspx :this polling is more in line with what i actually see in the south and the population at large than PPP's poll.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 14, 2012)

CodArk2 said:


> http://www.gallup.com/poll/149390/Record-High-Approve-Black-White-Marriages.aspx :this polling is more in line with what i actually see in the south and the population at large than PPP's poll.


Of course. It is _unbelievable_ how a nationwide poll rose the average of support in respect to Mississippi.


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Of course. It is _unbelievable_ how a nationwide poll rose the average of support in respect to Mississippi.



Actually it breaks it down by region, the south is a bit behind, with 79 percent supporting interracial marriage, but still more accurate than that PPP poll. 

From the gallup poll page: http://sas-origin.onstreammedia.com...roduction/Cms/POLL/8w7enlhd7emror2c52uspa.gif

I tend to find those numbers much more reflective of reality than the PPP poll.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 14, 2012)

Alabama loses to Texas A&M and suddenly everyone goes crazy.

ROLL TIDE!

Love how it's the same group of people who were bitching and moaning about people threatening to move to Canada because they weren't "patriots" suddenly want to leave the union -again- since I believe this same shit happened after McCain lost. 

I clearly hold superiority in all this because I call both sides idiots and gutless cowards since these are all ultimately empty threats and anyone who's actually serious, I think there are some men from the ATF who would like to talk to you.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 14, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Alabama loses to Texas A&M and suddenly everyone goes crazy.



Gig 'em. 

lol, we buy into the myth of our capability for independence.

Just the usual post election of a Democrat tantrum.

Petitions are silly. This, however, is the real way to handle the post election fit:

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...-over-husband-because-he-didnt-vote-abrk.html


----------



## Aleu (Nov 14, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> Now what's wrong with our attitude? There's a diversity of attitudes all over the country. I highly doubt we have the highest percentage of shitty attitudes. Now, there's plenty of shitty people here just like anywhere else. It's all a matter of who you run across. I love the fact that I was raised in the south. Those people who are instilled with a sense of respect, duty and kindness may be a fleeting aspect but you just can't beet that REAL southern hospitality, which is just a southerners way of describing human kindness. It still exists but now you have to look harder for it.



Southern hospitality is a fucking myth. All it is is a farce to make themselves look "morally superior" which blatantly shows in the pro-southerners in this thread.
So yeah, fuck the south, the southerners, and the confederacy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Southern hospitality is a fucking myth. All it is is a farce to make themselves look "morally superior" which blatantly shows in the pro-southerners in this thread.
> So yeah, fuck the south, the southerners, and the confederacy.


People are pretty nice here in Texas though and I'm not pro-confederacy or whatever.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 14, 2012)

CodArk2 said:


> You guys seem to put too much stock into polls.
> 
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/149390/Record-High-Approve-Black-White-Marriages.aspx :this polling is more in line with what i actually see in the south and the population at large than PPP's poll.



Gallup and Rasmussen are not good polling companies. They have flawed systems for polling, which is why they were both wrong on the presidential election, and badly, at that. PPP is hit or miss. I wouldn't take either Gallup or Rasmussen seriously until they rework the systems for how they poll people. (Rasmussen is currently undergoing a rework of their system, Gallup hasn't announced any plans to do so) There's a reason they're both generally weighted really lowly by statisticians like Nate Silver.

tmyk about polling companies

Edit: And all of them are better than American Research Group.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Southern hospitality is a fucking myth. All it is is a farce to make themselves look "morally superior" which blatantly shows in the pro-southerners in this thread.
> So yeah, fuck the south, the southerners, and the confederacy.



I live in the south, but the hospitality thing is hit and miss depending on where you go and how progressive a township is.


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 14, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I live in the south, but the hospitality thing is hit and miss depending on where you go and how progressive a township is.


It also depends on context; when I went back to my hometown, one of the ladies here brought me a bag of candy and declared I was still her favorite little trick or treater, which was adorable. But at the same time, these are the same people that kicked my mother out of the church because she had a divorce. Southern hospitality is a thread thin balancing rope, and everything tends to be blown out of proportion. Kind of like dealing with Japanese.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 14, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I live in the south, but the hospitality thing is hit and miss depending on where you go and how progressive a township is.



If it's hit and miss then I'm right. It makes no sense to claim "Southern hospitality" then say "oh it depends where you go". It's either there or it's not.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> If it's hit and miss then I'm right. It makes no sense to claim "Southern hospitality" then say "oh it depends where you go". It's either there or it's not.




Not saying that you were wrong, but I agree that people use it as a basis to be smug and consider themselves better than "Yankees".
There's no Southern Hospitality in West Virginia. They're all assholes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> If it's hit and miss then I'm right.


*rolls eyes*


Aleu said:


> If it's hit and miss then I'm right. It makes no sense to claim "Southern hospitality" then say "oh it depends where you go". It's either there or it's not.


What we mean is that yes there are douchebags out there that aren't nice, however as a whole some places do tend to be nicer and friendlier than the rest of the country.
Where I live even though it's very conservative it's considered proper to treat others nicely and you can start conversations with strangers about how they're doing and such without them thinking of you strangely or looking at you funny unless you're in the bad parts of town.  If you are walking through like a high crime rate area then yes people will look at you funny for acting so friendly.

What I mean by that is would you consider it weird if you were sitting on a bus and you were upset about something and then some random stranger asked you what was wrong and if you wanted to talk about it?


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 14, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> [...]
> 
> I could take you all the way down the horrifying road of hilarious dickmoves in Presidential history all the way to and beyond the Trail of Tears, but we've been magnificent assholes from the *start,  *be fair now.


Not doubting the USA's ability to be the united states of assholes, but considering how they have been doing lately (Shrub and Barack), the promises they have been making ( trickle down economy will solve everything!!!11) and where they're most likely to lead to and so on, seing them go "secession!!!11" because they lost a vote (that was most likely won due to votes, not fraud) and going on about how he HAD to cheat for them to loose... That mental Yoga and general detachment from reality IS an interesting sight, absolutely unwanted near anything resembling power but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> *rolls eyes*
> 
> What we mean is that yes there are douchebags out there that aren't nice, however as a whole some places do tend to be nicer and friendlier than the rest of the country.
> Where I live even though it's very conservative it's considered proper to treat others nicely and you can start conversations with strangers about how they're doing and such without them thinking of you strangely or looking at you funny unless you're in the bad parts of town.  If you are walking through like a high crime rate area then yes people will look at you funny for acting so friendly.
> ...



Yes and it would make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 14, 2012)

Texas > Florida when it comes to rates of employment, and the people here don't throw bricks with little messages like "Y'ALL AIN'T FROM 'ROUND THESE PARTS" through your window. We have the same problems that every other state has in terms of percentages of douchebags, but when I compare the service industries and the peoples of Texas to the peoples of California, or Florida, or Georgia, or Missouri, or even Minnesota, Texas always appears to be better by comparison. The only state that's really tied with Texas is Oklahoma.


----------



## CodArk2 (Nov 14, 2012)

BrodyCoyote said:


> Gallup and Rasmussen are not good polling companies. They have flawed systems for polling, which is why they were both wrong on the presidential election, and badly, at that. PPP is hit or miss. I wouldn't take either Gallup or Rasmussen seriously until they rework the systems for how they poll people. (Rasmussen is currently undergoing a rework of their system, Gallup hasn't announced any plans to do so) There's a reason they're both generally weighted really lowly by statisticians like Nate Silver.
> 
> tmyk about polling companies
> 
> Edit: And all of them are better than American Research Group.



Yes, but this isnt about whther they got an election right, its whether they got a social question, interracial marriage, right. I think allup is closer to the markk on it than the PPP poll on it. Part of me wants to question why a question about interracial marriage is even in a poll about the presidential primaries. To me its blatantly obvious, they want to paint all southern republicans as racist with a question that was very likely not asked about its legality 9I had this poll call my house, and the interracial question was worded 'are you for ora against interracial marriages" which could be taken as a question of personal taste, like are you for or against marrying a fat person). Considering that its only 400 people polled, i dont really view it as representative.

And on presidential polls: http://www.gallup.com/poll/158444/americans-give-obama-better-odds-win-election.aspx

I know that gallup was not saying romney would win, though the race did get closer toward the end.

That said, the gallup poll on interracial marriages matches what I have seen regarding it, most people support it, some do not, but i have never run into a place where half oppose interracial marriages and want them illegal.

PPP is linked with daily kos and seiu, and was founded by a democratic polster, so it is far from unbiased either.



Aleu said:


> Southern hospitality is a fucking myth. All it is is a farce to make themselves look "morally superior" which blatantly shows in the pro-southerners in this thread.
> So yeah, fuck the south, the southerners, and the confederacy.



No one is talking of southern hospitality. Sotherners can be real assholes too.  Who said anythng about the confederacy either? That was 200 years ago. But nice to see naked bigotry and prejudice toward an entire group of people based on nothing more than their geographic location. That sure is enlightened.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2012)

^The problem with gallup polls is that they tend to poll the entire usa instead of state by state.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 14, 2012)

CodArk2 said:


> No one is talking of southern hospitality. Sotherners can be real assholes too.  Who said anythng about the confederacy either? That was 200 years ago. But nice to see naked bigotry and prejudice toward an entire group of people based on nothing more than their geographic location. That sure is enlightened.



This conversation wasn't even directed at you. Southern hospitality WAS brought up. Confederacy was also brought up. Just not by you.
Also right, I've no interactions with southern people and I'm just going on location. Yup :V


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ^The problem with gallup polls is that they tend to poll the entire usa instead of state by state.



If anything, they can be skewed. The same could be said for other polls, but who knows.

I also have "Fuck you, Texas" stuck in my head. I think I am going to listen to it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh god, I love some of these:



> Assist with reinstating Scott "The Torg" Torgerson  back on the air at 97.1 The FAN, an ESPN Radio affiliate in Columbus


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...71-fan-espn-radio-affiliate-columbus/BjdlkzKm

Yea, because Obama really has time to worry about shit like that while dealing with the economy and war and stuff.



> We request that Obama be impeached for the following reasons.


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/we-request-obama-be-impeached-following-reasons/cpk4V6zK
lolz.

There's a few good ones though:


> Legally recognize Westboro Baptist Church as a hate group.



Yea, I could get behind that one.

And despite the fact there's dozens of "Secede this state" petitions there's a few counter-secession petitions as well, including:


> Affirm that the State of North Carolina is and will continue to be one of these United States of America.





> Force all states to pay their portion of the national debt before they can secede from the union




Actually, I figure that if a state does remove itself from the union that it will be also giving up ALL the monetary aid it receives from the federal government. Good luck paying all your bills, guys. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 14, 2012)

I wanted to laugh and say "And little of value will be lost". Then I saw that my own state had a petition up. Le sigh. 
At least it's only 2k signed.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> If it's hit and miss then I'm right. It makes no sense to claim "Southern hospitality" then say "oh it depends where you go". It's either there or it's not.



Well bless your heart. It sounds like some southerner crapped in your wheaties some time in the past.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2012)

Texas will become another part of Mexico within 2 years. 
La resistencia es fÃºtil.
Usted serÃ¡ asimilado.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 14, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> Well bless your heart. It sounds like some southerner crapped in your wheaties some time in the past.



Right, just dodge the point. Seriously, if there's the claim "oh there's assholes everywhere" then southern hospitality doesn't exist. It's only a title for them to claim that they're morally superior to northerners which is obviously not the case because you don't preach how nice and awesome you are when you do something nice for someone. You just fucking do it.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 14, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> Now, there's plenty of shitty people here just like anywhere else. It's all a matter of who you run across. I love the fact that I was raised in the south. Those people who are instilled with a sense of respect, duty and kindness may be a fleeting aspect but you just can't beet that REAL southern hospitality, which is just a southerners way of describing human kindness. It still exists but now you have to look harder for it.



I didn't dodge the point. I already made my point once. I'll do it again, this time i'll drag it out a bit for you. There are shitty people everywhere you look, including the south. The people who were instilled with a sense of common decency and act upon those morals are harder to find. Those who have it here in the south call it Southern Hospitality. It's just our way of calling what everyone else would call being nice. And no, not everyone is like that here. There's plenty of rude ass fucks here. And its with great pride that we KILL THEM with kindness, until they prove themselves to be lost causes to society and a burden upon the human race. There's plenty of them here too. Those people are then ignored unless they have a real problem in which they can still call upon their neighbors for help and those with "southern hospitality" will still help.  I'd say there's more nice peole than rude people here, at least in my area.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 14, 2012)

So it is true that you call it "Southern Hospitality" to make yourselves look better and more superior then because otherwise it'd be called "COMMON FUCKING DECENCY" because they'd realize other people are capable of it and not just be limited to southerners.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2012)

Aleu said:


> So it is true that you call it "Southern Hospitality" to make yourselves look better and more superior then because otherwise it'd be called "COMMON FUCKING DECENCY" because they'd realize other people are capable of it and not just be limited to southerners.


What is your problem?  Why do you hate the south so much?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What is your problem?  Why do you hate the south so much?




DERKA DURRRRR, thats about all i understand


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> DERKA DURRRRR, thats about all i understand




So Muslim hate is one,or am I misreading it?


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 14, 2012)

so it's true that northerners eat their young? And fly about on the wings of demons? That's about as much sense as your making right now. It has nothing to do with "making us look better", its just a southern thing. Obviously your bias to the subject has stone walled any attempt i can make to try and get that through to you. Have a good day.


----------



## Willow (Nov 14, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> so it's true that northerners eat their young? And fly about on the wings of demons?


No no this is only half true. The whole eating our young is pretty obsolete now, but we still fly around on demons.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 14, 2012)

Willow said:


> No no this is only half true. The whole eating our young is pretty obsolete now, but we still fly around on demons.



well damn, what will i tell the younger generations?


----------



## Willow (Nov 14, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> well damn, what will i tell the younger generations?


Come to the North because we're metal as fuck :v


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 14, 2012)

Children of the south! Be not afraid and behold all the glorious spledor of the northern metal. For they soar upon the metal wings of demon days of old! Yay and verily they crossed the wilderness of southern valley to reach the northern plains of doom where booz flows from the hills as does the blood in their metalic veins. For the are METAL AS FUCK!!


----------



## summer salt (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll secede myself from the south. I'm sick of the stupidity here. -.-


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 14, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> Children of the south! Be not afraid and behold all the glorious spledor of the northern metal. For they soar upon the metal wings of demon days of old! Yay and verily they crossed the wilderness of southern valley to reach the northern plains of doom where booz flows from the hills as does the blood in their metalic veins. For the are METAL AS FUCK!!



Fuck texas and fuck the south!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2012)

I think if you don't like the results you should revoke your citizenship. You don't get to take your state with you.
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/...ts-Can-Secede-By-Renouncing-Their-Citizenship


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think if you don't like the results you should revoke your citizenship. You don't get to take your state with you.
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/...ts-Can-Secede-By-Renouncing-Their-Citizenship


I wonder just how many people are going to be stupid enough to actually renounce their citizenship.


Ozriel said:


> Fuck texas and fuck the south!


So. . . your place or mine?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Nov 15, 2012)

So, after having read talk about a fucking second civil war on some wingnut forums suspicion grows in me that all this fuming verbiage is just a scaremongering tactic with the message "Ya better compromise and suck up to us or this country will be torn apart". 

DÃ©tente or divisiveness, it's a sucker bet.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 15, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> so it's true that northerners eat their young? And fly about on the wings of demons? That's about as much sense as your making right now. It has nothing to do with "making us look better", its just a southern thing. Obviously your bias to the subject has stone walled any attempt i can make to try and get that through to you. Have a good day.



Yeah, a southern thing to claim that you have the trademark in being nice to people. That's basically what you're telling me when you say "It's a southern thing".


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think if you don't like the results you should revoke your citizenship. You don't get to take your state with you.
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/...ts-Can-Secede-By-Renouncing-Their-Citizenship



I keep hearing of people wanting to move to either the UK, Canada, and in a few cases, Cuba.

I know that the UK doesn't want US scrubs infesting their country, and Cuba is a gigantic step backwards.



Aleu said:


> Yeah, a southern thing to claim that you have the trademark in being nice to people. That's basically what you're telling me when you say "It's a southern thing".



And being an asshole is just a trademark for people from New jersey. 
To me, it's just a cop-out that has existed since the 1800's.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 15, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I keep hearing of people wanting to move to either the UK, Canada, and in a few cases, Cuba.
> 
> I know that the UK doesn't want US scrubs infesting their country, and Cuba is a gigantic step backwards.



Then they would feel right at home in Cuba since most would've wanted to take the country backwards anyway :V


----------



## Marshmallowe (Nov 15, 2012)

Ugh makes me kinda embarrassed to be a Texan. Let me start by saying people actually put secede stickers on their cars. I live in fort worth, right by the stockyards. I mean I seriously doubt it will happen, People can be so ignorant, I say they should deport all those who want to secede XD the whole thing is just ridiculous. As far as Texas's education for an example they cut school buses last year and you have to pay like 200 a child per semester to ride the school bus. Why cut buses? So that they didn't have to cut football. Because Texas just loves high school foot ball. :/


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 15, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I wonder just how many people are going to be stupid enough to actually renounce their citizenship.



Too many, and then those god damn moochers stop paying their taxes and drive on roads they aren't paying for anymore.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2012)

Marshmallowe said:


> Ugh makes me kinda embarrassed to be a Texan. Let me start by saying people actually put secede stickers on their cars. I live in fort worth, right by the stockyards. I mean I seriously doubt it will happen, People can be so ignorant, I say they should deport all those who want to secede XD the whole thing is just ridiculous. As far as Texas's education for an example they cut school buses last year and you have to pay like 200 a child per semester to ride the school bus. Why cut buses? So that they didn't have to cut football. Because Texas just loves high school foot ball. :/



As Texas' test scores dropped to an all time low, Adolescents with concussions have reached an all time high. :V


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 15, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Yeah, a southern thing to claim that you have the trademark in being nice to people. That's basically what you're telling me when you say "It's a southern thing".



I said good day!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> I said good day!



If you don't want people to reply to your comments, just don't post anything and concede with honor like a true southern gentleman.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 15, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Yeah, a southern thing to claim that you have the trademark in being nice to people. That's basically what you're telling me when you say "It's a southern thing".


Alright, time to summarize my essay from a couple weeks ago. lol

In my experience and from what I've been told by friends here who've _lived_ abroad, "Southern Hospitality" is indeed real. I'll drive down the road and a random person will wave, you never get weird looks for saying hi to a stranger as they pass by, and our old church still gives me little gifts despite us not going there for the past 8 months. The culture here is genuinely one of kindness and generosity.

However I believe this hospitality is a result of the church's influence, and the church's influence also results in a high degree of conformity to typical christian values. So although people are unbelievably kind on a personal level, they are politically naive and uncompromising. Catch-22.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 15, 2012)

Saiko said:


> So although people are unbelievably kind on a personal level, they are politically naive and uncompromising. Catch-22.



That is so true! It's hard to get any real progress on a political level. If it's not in the interest of the church then they won't let it go through. It's ass backwards, if Jesus doesn't endorse it then its the devil's work. I wish they would tell him to holler at me sometime, since they're such good pals. I got some questions for his holy ass.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2012)

You should just let Texas leave. I am amazed that you even let those loonatics be part of the USA for that long^^


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> You should just let Texas leave. I am amazed that you even let those loonatics be part of the USA for that long^^



But...they have oil. :V


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought it's been established that it won't happen anyway.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 15, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> But...they have oil. :V



Ok, how about this: Let them go, conquer them because of the oil and crush their retarded ultra conservative government. Worked with Iraq as well :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 15, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> You should just let Texas leave. I am amazed that you even let those loonatics be part of the USA for that long^^



Texas is about as American as Switzerland is German. We've been a bilingual nation for nearly 400 years and we've tried to maintain our independence physically and economically for quite some time. Sam Houston "Father" of the Republic of Texas was famous for having been kicked out of the office of governor for refusing to take an oath of office to the Confederacy. The United States has, over the years, done more aggressive, malevolent things to Texas than it has done good things, as evidenced by the mass deportations of Tejanos after the Mexican-American war, the economic damage of the civil war, and the continued effects of multiple recessions and the continued deportation of Tejanos and undocumented immigrants over the years are all good reasons to oppose federal rule. 

But, you know, I could just be a hot-headed radical that is choosing to not be blind to the things which America has done over the years, and I wish to stop being a part of the collective asshattery of the US of A.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 15, 2012)

Now by the south "rising again" are you referring to my pants because yes, it does rise quite a bit. :V


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Yeah, a southern thing to claim that you have the trademark in being nice to people. That's basically what you're telling me when you say "It's a southern thing".



No no no. It's a southern _thang._ :V


----------



## Caedman (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow.  I just checked the petition for Michigan it has over 18,000 signatures. Had no idea so many people wanted to remove themselves from the United States.

Will we be called the Fractured States of America?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 16, 2012)

Caedman said:


> Wow.  I just checked the petition for Michigan it has over 18,000 signatures. Had no idea so many people wanted to remove themselves from the United States.
> 
> Will we be called the Fractured States of America?



Probably the UPers that found access to the internet.


----------



## Tao (Nov 17, 2012)

At least in my part of the South, that's not the popular opinion. In fact, most of the people I know think it's retarded regardless if they voted for Obama or not. I think it's a pretty bad idea too :\

There's no point in it, cuz it will only make our situation worse.


----------



## Sharpguard (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuck the south, let all 50 states succeed from Washington DC. Gettin' real tired of your bullshit, Oligarchy.


----------



## Riavis (Nov 17, 2012)

They can't secede while I'm stuck here! Also, I don't see these folks governing themselves too well for any period of time.


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 17, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think if you don't like the results you should revoke your citizenship. You don't get to take your state with you.
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/...ts-Can-Secede-By-Renouncing-Their-Citizenship



The catch is that unless you take up citizenship of another country, you "... may be rendered stateless and, thus, lack the protection of any government. They may also have difficulty travelling as they may not be entitled to a passport from any country."

Besides, you're not _really_ a "southerner" unless you're living south of the Equator - all Southerners are simply living a little less North


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 17, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> The catch is that unless you take up citizenship of another country, you "... may be rendered stateless and, thus, lack the protection of any government. They may also have difficulty travelling as they may not be entitled to a passport from any country."
> Besides, you're not _really_ a "southerner" unless you're living south of the Equator - all Southerners are simply living a little less North


And being stateless means that they aren't just "not our problem anymore" (USA-POV) but NOBODYs problem


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 18, 2012)

Toboe Moonclaw said:


> And being stateless means that they aren't just "not our problem anymore" (USA-POV) but NOBODYs problem



If they can't leave the US due to lack of travel documents then they're still the US's problem - they would still be physically present in the US, and it would be illegal for them to go to Mexico or Canada or anywhere else.

Maybe Cuba could give 'em citizenship


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 18, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> If they can't leave the US due to lack of travel documents then they're still the US's problem - they would still be physically present in the US, and it would be illegal for them to go to Mexico or Canada or anywhere else.
> 
> Maybe Cuba could give 'em citizenship


If i remember correctly the link tells them to go to an US-embassy abroad, so we open one in one of the failed radioactive waste repository's in Germany. "Idioten Endlager in Gorleben!"


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 19, 2012)

Toboe Moonclaw said:


> If i remember correctly the link tells them to go to an US-embassy abroad, so we open one in one of the failed radioactive waste repository's in Germany. "Idioten Endlager in Gorleben!"



I also hear Prypiat is nice and has lots of vacant accommodation going begging for a little TLC


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> I also hear Prypiat is nice and has lots of vacant accommodation going begging for a little TLC


"Seize this Town from the Hands of the evil communism!"? Yeah, has a nice sound to it...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2012)

Mayfurr said:


> I also hear Prypiat is nice and has lots of vacant accommodation going begging for a little TLC



We can always ask toe Ukranian Government to house the denounced Americans in Chernobyl.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Nov 19, 2012)

Its actually ironic because of all the nations that would probably house crazy republicans the best, it would be the current nation of Russia as the right wing is the majority party, with almost 70% of the vote. Although I am not sure how they would deal with 20% of the population still being literal communists. 

Although this would undoubtedly be better for me personally, as a liberal in the North, if the South left, I would see it as a step backwards from the stronger Federal Government that I want. The South can't be morons for ever, maybe in like 200 years they might get some sense, I have to look to the future. 

Also you can't just succeed from the United States at the end of the day.


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 20, 2012)

Princess Bubblegum said:


> The South can't be morons for ever, maybe in like 200 years they might get some sense...



You mean, they'll need _another_ 200 years? 



Princess Bubblegum said:


> Also you can't just succeed from the United States at the end of the day.



I think you mean either "you can't just succeed *in *the United States at the end of the day" or "you can't just *secede *from the United States at the end of the day".

Or both


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 20, 2012)

Princess Bubblegum said:


> Although this would undoubtedly be better for me personally, as a liberal in the North, if the South left, I would see it as a step backwards from the stronger Federal Government that I want. The South can't be morons for ever, maybe in like 200 years they might get some sense, I have to look to the future.
> .



You have no idea how frustrating it is to live in the south and be surrounded by the morons that bog down the progress of the human race. Especially the church here in the south, they pretty much dominate every important decision. Let's look at the lottery or gambling in general. They won't let it pass if the state were to put it to a vote, apparently its the devils work but it's ok for the church to have crowds of people spending lots of money to play bingo 3 or more nights a week in hopes of winning a large sum of money. That's the definition of gambling! That's just a tiny taste of the hipocrisy that has to be dealt with in the south. It's really hard on me and my like minded friends, dealing with the assbackwardness of some things around here. But I still love the south. The good outway the bad. Some things can just be so frustrating, but no matter where you live, things will bother you.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2012)

Princess Bubblegum said:


> Also you can't just succeed from the United States at the end of the day.



No you can't. Not with Obama killing jobs with his anarchist socialist marxist anti-colonialist anti-imperialist pro-interventionist pro-big government atheist jihadi Obamare ruining the constitution!


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think we've found a place for US Ex-pats. Belize.



Mayfurr said:


> I think you mean either *"you can't just succeed in the United States at the end of the day" *or "you can't just *secede *from the United States at the end of the day".
> 
> Or both


Nope, you can't succeed in the US at the end of the day. Unless you were born with a silver spoon or went to an Ivy League school.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 21, 2012)

XVII1931 said:


> To those who are just looking at the surface of this and don't really understand the bigger picture here,



i.e. 'people who disagree with me'.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Nov 21, 2012)

So, let me see if i got the US-Bipartisan stuff right, XVII1931 is libertarian (or outside of the USA: Liberal)? (Which isn't one of the 2 Main parties, meaning that due to the broken (or corrupted if you will) will not get into power in foreseeable future), right?


----------



## Attaman (Nov 21, 2012)

XVII1931 said:


> Are you trying to somehow misrepresent my post as biased or confrontational?





XVII1931 said:


> four more years of Obummer, ... the overall fear is perfectly justified ... People see how four more years of out of control spending, a rapidly rising national debt, a government that is hostile to economic growth, sharp tax increases, increasing overregulation, and the peoples' increasing dependency on government will bring about the endgame for our economic stability, our way of life, our freedom, and our very existence as a nation. ... All of Obamaâ€™s actions indicate that he and his cronies are statists who are addicted to power and control, ... It is no secret that billionaire globalists like George Soros and others have been trying to force the UN's dictatorial policies on us, ... blatant disregard for the Constitution, shitty economy, crushing taxes and regulation, continuous abuses of federal power, and treason....


Yes. You're very biased. Also, from the look of things, bugfuck nuts. If you think we're currently suffering from "crushing taxes", that you're a constitutional scholar who can see the writing ont he walls, that the _government_ is the reason for economic inequality, that the "Free Market" needs less regulation, "cronies" is the proper way to discuss the people in Washington, etcetera, I'm going to call a duck a duck and a man who needs a nice white coat and padded rooms a man who needs a nice white coat and padded rooms.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 23, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Yes. You're very biased. Also, from the look of things, bugfuck nuts. If you think we're currently suffering from "crushing taxes", that you're a constitutional scholar who can see the writing ont he walls, that the _government_ is the reason for economic inequality, that the "Free Market" needs less regulation, "cronies" is the proper way to discuss the people in Washington, etcetera, I'm going to call a duck a duck and a man who needs a nice white coat and padded rooms a man who needs a nice white coat and padded rooms.


Is it your place to deside who is crazy and who isn't? Unless you are able to write out a reasonable, logical responce instead of just saying he is crazy, you have no place to question his opinions. Just because you disagree with what he says, that gives you no right to smear his intelegence or sanity. You can hold your own personal opinions but if you attack someone without proof, it is you who shall end up in hot water


----------



## Attaman (Nov 23, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Is it your place to deside who is crazy and who isn't?


One sign of being mentally deranged is, generally, having a very loose (or non-existent) grasp on reality. Looking at what they've posted, I would wager that they fit the bill rather well. Then again, the same could be said for many (not all) people who argue "Freemarket Provides" (I say "many" as a number are merely victims of misinformation and as such were misled to believe stuff like the West Virginia Coal Wars never happened and that FDR prolonged the suffering of the Great Depression), as well as modern politics in general (just hop over to the election thread to see misinformation about what has happened the most recent four years, let alone in general / talking about constitutional matters).



thoughtmaster said:


> Just because you disagree with what he says, that gives you no right to smear his intelegence or sanity.


 Because I disagree with it? No, it does not. Because _reality_ does? Yes.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Nov 23, 2012)

Attaman said:


> One sign of being mentally deranged is, generally, having a very loose (or non-existent) grasp on reality. Looking at what they've posted, I would wager that they fit the bill rather well. Then again, the same could be said for many (not all) people who argue "Freemarket Provides" (I say "many" as a number are merely victims of misinformation and as such were misled to believe stuff like the West Virginia Coal Wars never happened and that FDR prolonged the suffering of the Great Depression), as well as modern politics in general (just hop over to the election thread to see misinformation about what has happened the most recent four years, let alone in general / talking about constitutional matters).
> 
> Because I disagree with it? No, it does not. Because _reality_ does? Yes.


Yet people dispute it. If it was so obvious, wouldn't you think they would all agree with it? The fact that it is up for discussion means that we don't know if that is true or not. A smart man realizes that for as much we know, there is a much larger amount we don't know, the correct direction for us to take as a species is one of those things we don't know. When there is dispute, there is room for doubt and until that is a unanimous desision (or all of one side is killed) there is a chance that we could be wrong.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 24, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Yet people dispute it.


And people dispute that the Earth is round, that the Holocaust occurred, and that Kennedy was killed in a secret Banker conspiracy. That does not make any of these valid theories.



thoughtmaster said:


> If it was so obvious, wouldn't you think they would all agree with it?


 Misinformation is a wonderful thing. It'll allow you to think that the majority of people receiving government benefits are entitled prats, that the West Virginia Coal Wars never happened, that the Industrial Revolution would have lead to a glorious wave of workers' rights if not for that evil government, etcetera. 



thoughtmaster said:


> The fact that it is up for discussion means that we don't know if that is true or not.


 We've had "Freemarket Provides" tried out _multiple times_ in the US. Surprisingly, it never did. Sorta how "Tax breaks on the Wealthy w/ burden on lower income brackets will give benefits to us all!" was proven to be _blatantly false_ by a non-partisan congressional study rather recently, and yet for some reason people still believe Trickle Down is the opus magnum of economic theory.



thoughtmaster said:


> A smart man realizes that for as much we know, there is a much larger amount we don't know, the correct direction for us to take as a species is one of those things we don't know.


 And a foolish man turns aside facts because they disagree with his perception of the world. Curiously this is the only way "Freemarket Provides" works. Same applies to the UN taking over the US, the Constitution seemingly being ripped into confetti, "crushing taxes", the supposed "sharp tax increase", etcetera.


----------

